# Error queue full event



## hockey97 (May 24, 2015)

Hi, I  had a hacker trying to break into my server but failed. I have FTP running and was told to use SFTP instead and use ip2ban with the firewall.  I was trying to install that but got messages saying the pkg is outdated and I needed to use the updated format.

I googled around and was told there was a format change in 2014. So, I followed the instructions. Where I had to update pkg and  portmaste etc. I ran 
	
	



```
portupgrade pkg
```
 This ran and I noticed it installed newer versions of mysql. I had 5.5 before now it's 5.6 something. I notice my PHP for my website is broken now due to requirement to use mysqli instead of the old outdated code.

Anyways, I was told after to run `portscan fetch update`. It ran for 3 days straight. While doing this my server was under a DDOS attack coming from Amazon cloud servers.

It finally finished today. I did a reboot and in the login command screen. I see a message saying


```
mpt0: Queue full even: Bus 0x00 target 0x00 Depth 128
```

Below that it just tells me about ZFS notice on how by default if ram is less than 4gb  then this is disabled. The ZFS file system version is 5.

it then says to enable to add a line in /boot/loader.conf.

I had Gnome 2.32 something running on my server. I can no longer get Gnome running.

Any help is appreciated and sorry if this is the wrong place to post this.


----------

